# Outfitter Recommendation Please



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

as far as I know no crossbows allowed


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

correct, not even with Dr. note according to one outfitter i chatted with. Doesn't break my heart though, and you are allowed to wear orange and use your bow in the gun season. They do however have a two week early archery only season though


----------



## on_the_rock (May 9, 2010)

onmedic said:


> Looking for a recommendation on a outfitter in Newfoundland. It will be fall, for moose and/or caribou. Hoping for bow but may be ML or rifle. Anyone know if they allow crossbows in Newfoundland? Two of the guys use xbow.
> I've done lots of searches but looking for one that someone has actually gone to.
> Thanks guys/gals


First of all, many great outfitters here. The moose are very large and numerous. Caribou on the island portion is quite limited however quite possible. Most caribou action is found in the Labrador portion of the province. The father of a friend of mine operates an outfitter/lodge near Deer Lake Airport. PM me if you have any other questions or require more information.

Crossbows are not allowed and legally you must wear blaze orange (or red). Bow hunting season is usually 2 weeks prior to rifle but only for selected big game, for example moose but not black bear.


----------

